# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buy and Sell ffx14 gil

## RezevShop

Buy and Sell ffx14 gil. Pay via:Paypal\Skrill\WMZ and Privat24. 

I have been here recently but have a reputation in other site

If necessary, I can take any test.



All your questions ask me in Skype or mail.

----------

